# New 2010 268Rl From Lakeshore



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

We drove from Texas to Michigan to pickup our 2010 268RL. Left Lakeshore Tuesday morning(10/19) and three days later (1144 miles) we arrived home. Stopped twice on the way back, once at a campground in Indiana, and another in Missouri. Made a stop at a casino as well (should have keept going). Anyway, the long trip was well worth it. I was worried about the truck handling the long, but it pulled well with very little sway. The hills in Missouri didn't help the gas mileage, but I guess thats to be expected. Hope to be going out in a couple weeks and take the granddaughter. Y'all provoded alot of useful information in not only the purchase, but also the preparation for the way home. Thanks to all!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We got our new 268RL from Lakeshore in mid Aug, Love it. My chev 1/2 ton crewcab pulls it great. Where in Tx are you.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Last year we drove from Baltimore to Cincinnati to get our 268RL from Holman. Same deal as yours--saved a ton of bucks and had a good shake-down cruise coming back home.

Welcome to the OB owners "society!"


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

We're from Mckinney, Texas.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! We also purchased ours from Lakeshore Rv and have had a great year camping!! Hope you enjoy your new Outback!!!!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to another Texas Outbacker!

Bryan


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome from yet another Texan!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TexanThompsons said:


> Welcome from yet another Texan!


And another!

Keep your eyes posted for future Texas rallies!

Mark


----------

